# Geophagus brasiliensis & Surinamensis



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

just bought 
3 Geophagus brasiliensis & 
6 Surinamensis online.

anything i should know about them while im googling? 
also what are some good tank mates?
and *** noticed theyre "soft water" could i keep the tank in between soft and hard and keep blue dolphins with them? or are other american cichlids ok to be in soft?

hope to hear from you 
thanks


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

the tank is a 125g (6ft long)


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Best to keep south american cichlids with other fish that prefer similar water qualities, Sout American fish are best kept together IMHO


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

yeah i know im not setting a good example here lol and i enjoy biotypes alot more than a mixed because of the natural look but with these guys if like to have something eye popping while relatively peaceful with em, and its hard to find that with soft water. (discus are too expensive.)


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

what are some good tankmates??
is the soft water a must? 
if all south americans are soft water then the tankmates arent a prob.


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

i want Guianacara!!!!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

Wait till they grow out a bit, they will be eye popping in their own right.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

Brasliensis can be fairly nasty. Severums, chocolates, and heckelli would be good tankmates. I wouldn't worry about the soft water, as long as your nitrogen cycle is in check you're good to go.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

_'Geophagus' brasiliensis _is a tough fish, and will adapt to pretty much any water conditions. However, they would be too aggressive for the malawian species you've mentioned. In fact, they will likely be too aggressive for whatever _Geophagus _species you receive as "surinamensis", which is often used as a commercial name for most of the true _Geophagus _species. Also, the 125 will not support the number of Cichlids you've ordered as adults, but that won't matter, because as soon as two _brasiliensis _pair off, all h-e-double hockey sticks will break out. And they are known to breed at a fairly young age, especially when compared to the true Geos.


----------



## Deftones5 (May 3, 2011)

ohhh greeaaat.. GREAT NEWS chromedome! lol well lets hope i land 3 female brasilenses (theyre as colored right?). 
and yeah *** noticed the same thing with surinamensis in my research. 
good i was worried about how crucial the soft hard water thing was cause i accidentally put soft water in my Tang. tank.. its hard to remember to turn the soft water off when i just had it installed.

what do you guys think as (just throwing some sp. im interested in out there)
Geo. pellegrini 
Uaru amphiacanthoides
Festivum
pike
red head synspilum 
as tank mates?


----------



## Daxx (Aug 29, 2011)

Chromedome52 said:


> _'Geophagus' brasiliensis _is a tough fish, and will adapt to pretty much any water conditions. However, they would be too aggressive for the malawian species you've mentioned. In fact, they will likely be too aggressive for whatever _Geophagus _species you receive as "surinamensis", which is often used as a commercial name for most of the true _Geophagus _species. Also, the 125 will not support the number of Cichlids you've ordered as adults, but that won't matter, because as soon as two _brasiliensis _pair off, all h-e-double hockey sticks will break out. And they are known to breed at a fairly young age, especially when compared to the true Geos.


Hmm, sorry to say but u are totaly wrong about the Brasilliensis my friend.
These fish are verry peacefull towards other fish i have a harem of them together with Steindachneri's and tbh the brasils, get their ********** now and then by the steindachneri's on top of that my steindachneri's are half the size that my brasils are i dont know where u got this info about the brasils but im afraid its the wrong info


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

First, _brasiliensis _doesn't breed in harems, they are pairing substrate spawners. They will select a territory to defend, which the steindachneri doesn't really do. Second, I agree that _steindachneri _could be pushing them around, as some populations of that species can be extremely aggressive. They are also likely to be mature at a small size. However, when the _brasiliensis _mature and start breeding, you may find yourself with a full out war. But I suspect that right now you are making assumptions based on non-breeding young.

And third, you are comparing apples to oranges. The true _Geophagus _species are not as aggressive as either of these species, and they are more sensitive to water chemistry, as well. Your _steindachneri _are not considered true Geos, like the brasils, and both are likely to end up in new genera fairly soon.

*@deftone*: Unfortunately, female _brasiliensis _have much less color, while three males are likely to fight.

On the list of potential tankmates, _pellegrini _are extremely rare, more likely you will end up with _steindachneri_; see the above conversation for that problem. Uarus are large, I have no direct experience with those, but a friend who's bred them says they are rougher on their own kind than on other fish. Festivums are unpredictable, I suspect it has to do with which species you actually get. I still think in general they would be good tankmates for your fish. Pikes definitely depend on which species you get; there are many more species than you realize. They would require careful research. The last, synspilus, which is currently synonymized with melanurus, is a Central American, and really would not do well in a soft water tank. They also would be a bit aggressive for the true Geos.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Deftones5*,
It sounds like you will have an awesome tank.

However, I will have to agree with *Chromedome52*, it is unlikely the _G. brasiliensis_ will be able to live with the _G. surinamensis_. Specifically, the _G. brasiliensis_ will be to aggressive towards the _G. surinamensis_. I have a "Bahia Red", which is closely related to _G. brasiliensis_, and what I believe is a _G. altifrons_, which is closely related to a _G. surinamensis_; from a young age the Bahia Red would torment the older _G. altifrons_ until I had to separate them. My bahia red ended up living in a 125 gallon, growing to a large 10+Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Chromedome52 said:


> First, _brasiliensis _doesn't breed in harems, they are pairing substrate spawners.


In the very general sense i am sure you are right. But see how often so called monogomous substatrate booders such as convicts and grenn terrors will be poygomous, and you will understand that it is most often space that prevents such fish from being poygamous in captivity. I have first hand experinece with cons to know that there is nothing monogomous about his fish; seen enough early examples on the internet to know green terrors are the same. I'not even talking about switching partners, but actual breeding with 2 females at the same time. Of course, over a period of time, given some choice, so called monogomous substrate spawners will breed with others. Williem Heijns had a male dovii that bred with 2 females at the same time! 
We call mouthbrooders that breed with different females over time, polygamous! If I used that standard, over time, all substrate spawners are polygamous or polyandrous. Actually, in the wild, many lake Malawi cichlids are polyandrous, as they breed with numerous males every time they lay eggs, and pick them up with their mouth. The real reason many Soth American dwarf cichlid substrate spwaners are considered harem spawners is because of the space we provide for them and the space they need to reproduce.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Uarus are pretty mellow for cichlids, but mine harassed his mate to death. He leaves everyone else alone. Severus are good choices. Festivums can sometimes be aggressive but are great looking fish.


----------

